
LastPass to Drop Support for Native Mac App and Replace It with Universal WebApp - guessmyname
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/01/30/lastpass-to-replace-mac-app-with-web-app/
======
OtterGauze
I started using LastPass a few years ago and ended up swapping it out for
Bitwarden. Some may argue its not as feature rich but holy hell is LastPass a
clump of proprietary and clunky code. I'm really starting to see the benefit
of open source for security nowadays. Not sure if I trust logmein either for
that matter.

